# Hi from Barcelona



## sarabernalti (Aug 27, 2019)

Hello everyone,

my name is Sara. I am married and have two children of 5 years and 21 months.

regards


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi Sara, welcome to TAM -- hopefully you will find what you need here!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi, Sara, good to see you here.

Here's a reminder that if that is your real life name, it's a good idea to change it to something anonymous. 
@EleGirl is an administrator and I am tagging her in as she can help your change your user name to an anonymous one.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi!

Now I can’t get tapas off my mind. Barcelona is great.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Hola! Bienvenida.


----------

